# 90° Gangster vs 45° Gangster Grip



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been watching beginner videos on everything including grip and aiming. Everything that I've watched said for gangster grip the forks should be 90° (parallel to the ground) from an upright grip (perpendicular to the ground) this helps with aiming, consistency and limits knuckle and frame whacking. But I see a lot of experienced shooters that shoot at 45°. I'm confused! Plus now that I know when I'm anchored I should only see one band if I aligned properly, how is that possible at 45°?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I shoot this way with my Fork at a 45 degree angle. The reason it's at that angle is because my head is straight up and down and I twist the slingshot to match my head position. It's all about getting the bands to stack up and down, having the same Anchor Point every time, and using the same reference point to shoot off of. You can do anything you want with that slingshot, the bands release as long as you do it the same every time, and you're getting good results. If you look at somebody who shoots with a true gangster style they will tilt their head down to look over the Bands. That is really the only difference and I like the consistency I get with my head up right and so I do it with the slingshot Twisted instead of my head bent over.

This is a good method if you want to shoot down or up into a tree. It is much easier to be an alignment when aiming up into a tree if your head is already up and down. Try tilting your head over a 90-degree gangster style and then looking straight up into a tree and keeping everything aligned... easier to do if your head straight up and down and the slingshot moves with your vertical head.

I hope that helps and cool shoot that slingshot and see what works best for you.

Vince


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't worry too much about the videos or how anyone else shoots.

Hold it how it feels best for you and works best for you.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

When you watch the videos take tips or tricks that you think will apply to you. They may not always but they could help you improve something.


----------

